# Patentes y otros: derechos, obligaciones, sueños



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

este tema viene de :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31521.html

ya que era otro tema y derivo en esto que asi sea.

hace poqito estaba pensando , :

como se llega a ser millonario ? y feliz por que lo lograste con lo que sabes ?

por que todo tiene las 2 caras, como una moneda:
por un lado queremos NO pagar derechos asi podemos escuchar musica gratis y ver peliculas afanadas y usar programas gratis.

pero el dia que tenemos una idea buena o desarrollamos algo..........quien nos proteje ?
o ya tenemos calculado ser unos inutiles en la vida y no intentar llegar a nada ?, ni siquiera intentarlo ?
ni un sueño o ilusion anda por ahi ?


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 24, 2009)

La verdad que tienes Razon.. 


Todos queremos "Ser Alguien".. pero requiere de mucho esfuerzo! 



Saludos..


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 24, 2009)

Para "Ser alguien" no se necesita ser millonario... Son dos cosas totalmente distintas q este sistema capitalista trata de asemejarlas...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

ser alguien no no serlo, siempre depende del ego de c/u .
hay quienes se arrancan las uñas por entrar en un casting para dar verguenza en TV pero ser conocidos por millones de desconocidos.
otros serian felices con que sean valorados solo por su familia .

en fin, no me refiero a eso.
quien esta en la electronica , fisica, matematicas, etc, de los etc, sabe.
si estudias es un camino que seguis, te gusta, te gusta aprender, descubrir, te emociona .........y crear.mas aun, esa posibilidad......como no !

y uno crece y luego necesita $$ para vivir.
y uno se esforzo y descubrio y aprendio.....y hay cosas que es obvio y razonable que se plantea y que quiere.

no es esto un tema de moralidadreferente a que es lo que uno puede o debe querer o soñar en la vida, son cosas de c/u , cada uno puede desear o soñar o aspirar a lo que se le cante.
si uno es feliz trabajando en gran hermano alla el.

el tema es una cuestion de derrechos, *yo tengo derecho y vos no ??????*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2009)

Sabés Fernando b ¿cual es la diferencia entre un empresario y un no?

No es justamente ni el dinero, ni el crédito, ni la posibilidad de obtenerlo, sino simplemente el deseo de serlo!

Eso hace que apunten con absoluta objetividad, conozco al menos un par que partieron de la nada, desde un boliche (negocio de poco valor) y hoy son millonarísimos.

Uno de ellos una vez me decía, no partas de lo que tenés, sino de lo que necesitás y cómo obtenerlo.

Interesante eso.

.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ser alguien no no serlo, siempre depende del ego de c/u .
> hay quienes se arrancan las uñas por entrar en un casting para dar verguenza en TV pero ser conocidos por millones de desconocidos.
> otros serian felices con que sean valorados solo por su familia .




Completamente de acuerdo.... Ser Alguien depende del ego de cada uno.... en mi caso no requiero tener el dinero de Bill Gates... con vivir de manera relajada y alegre tengo para ser feliz... otros van a pedir muchisimo dinero... en fin... son los gustos de cada quien...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

hola dosmetros, te parece ?
seguro ? 
con solo quererlo ., voluntad y ganas y trabajo .
hay muchos que con todo eso y apenas llegaron a zafar, hay otros que pareceria que la vida les vive poniendo la pata.

yo no se, sino seria rico, pero creo que hay algo mas, sino mucha gente llegaria.
te repito que no se, quizas sea el arte de comercializar o la suerte ; no te olvides que :
puede haber en la linea de largada MIL personas que tienen las misma s ganas, caracteristicas y demas como esa gente que conoces.
y solo 10 llegan a millonarios .
claro, uno va* y entrevista a quienes son millonarios *y les pregunta , y te diran que tenian en su inicio.

el asunto es que *no entrevistas a los otros miles*, que seguro te diran que tenian lo mismo.

yo como dije , no se que es lo que hace falta, me gustaria hacer de "ayudante ad honorem" de uno de esos para aprender.
tengo algunas ideas, pero escapan a lo que soy .

en fin.
voy a terminar la idea basica de lo que inicio el tema asi lo pongo .

un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

Veamos una creacion desde cero, todo, realistas, sin engaños:

*1------ LA IDEA*
Algo muy importante, por que andar haciendo cosas a lo tonto , no se llega a ningun lado, pero por desgracia somos millones hoy dia, y hay muchos señores que se la pasan tirando ideas a lo tonto, no , a lo estupido .
He entrado alguna vez en alguna web de ideas, inventores, patentes y hay miles de proyectos estupidisimos.
Asi puedes tener a tu vecino que º gusta de leer revistas baratas y se la pasa diciendo de todo, que en el 2000 se acaba el mundo , que los ET nos invadiran, que en el futuro se hara tal cosa.
Y claro.
El dia que alguno en el barrio hace algo bien …….ahi esta el diciendo que el se lo dijo , que fue su idea.
O que yo diga que habria que hacer una pastillita para curar el cancer.
O que eso se cura con unos yuyos , o con tal otra cosa.
Claro , mañana descubren de verdad la cura y yo dire que fue mi idea ¡!

Asi que la idea correcta es muy importante, pero hay que aportar la idea de verdad , tirar pavadas a lo tonto para tratar de cubrir posibilidades no sirve , si uno tiene de verdad una idea viable tiene que seguir un poco mas, sino es un tonto bocon.


[b]2 ---- LA  REALIZACION[/b]
Uno podra decir que se le ocurrio una pastillita para curar el cancer…….que gran idea ¡!.
Mira vos .
Pero hay que hacerla , por que con solo decirlo no alcanza, seria muy comodo , caemos en la historia del viejo del punto 1.
La realización requiere tiempo, tenacidad, ESTUDIO , si , estudio.
Por que esta lleno de “autodidactas” de revistas cortitas , que sueñan con hacer su maquina de movimiento perpetuo, pero para hacerla (o no ) primero hay que saber de verdad los principios fisicos de lo que se mueve en la naturaleza.
Y  mucho tiempo, pruebas, errores, no bajar los brazos.
Hay proyectos que van mas alla de uno solo individuo.
Otros que no .
Y hay individuos que valen mas que miles juntos.

Hay proyectos que es cosa de años y paciencia, otros de semanas.
En fin, es lo de uno.
si de verdad crees en tu idea , pasa al proyecto .

Hay que animarse a dedicar un tiempo de su vida en ver si se logra pasar del punto 1 al 2 .


*3 --- LA COMERCIALIZACION: *
O tratar de que tu trabajo sea tuyo, no te lo roben, que quede claro que tu lo creaste y que te de una ganancia, como tu fuiste una parte de ese asunto es logico que recibas una parte , lo cual y ya que estamos aclaro es MUY BUENO , por que motiva e incentiva a que otros recorran ese camino.
. 
Y ya hice el punto 2 ……….y  con esto que funciona ………que hago ¿?.
Es un mundo de perros este, si levantas la mano y dices “tengo esto” pasaran cientos de buitres y te lo arrebataran.
Sabes protegerlo ¿? Tienes la capacidad para comercializarlo , seguro que no, a menos que tengas una gran empresa de ese producto.
Y si no :
Tienes los conocimientos de un gran vendedor como para ponerte un traje e ir a tocarle el timbre a la gran empresa que si podra comercializarlo ¿? Y ser capaz de que no te roben / engañen / estafen / esa gran empresa ¿?


Leyes, patentes, si, estan bien , protegen a los que inventan, crean , ayudan a encontrar soluciones.
Las leyes  estan para que toda nuestra sociedad cree normas de convivencia, proteger a los individuos y otros.
*El truco es que en teoria las leyes deberian proteger a los indefensos, no a los gigantes que se abusan.*
Cuando uno es grande y/o vivo “usa” las leyes, o las manipula en su conveniencia.
Un triste juego que nos hace cada vez vivir mas como la miércoles .

aca tenemos una pelicula de como puede ser la cosa:
YouTube - Flash Of Genius (Official Trailer)
"flash de genio" por si mañana el enlace se pierde.


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

yo la vi a esa pelicula
12 años estuvo peleando para que le reconocieran la idea, 

yo , por mi parte, tenia una idea hace bastante, la llegue a hacer, el motorcito de aire , mi idea  era crear una adaptacion a los sistemas actuales, pero bue, cuando fuimos a la expocision, todos muy contentos, pero por equivocarnos en la letra del informe, bue, nos hicieron la vista gorda y nos dieron un puntaje bajisimo, y si, era lo unico que andava, despues de eso me quede sin ganas de seguir metido en eso

una recomendacion muchachos nunca hagan algo por intermedio de una escuela, si yo me hubiera presentado aparte, hubiera ganado seguro y quien sabe donde andaria  

ah y bueno que se le va a hacer, ahora estoy batallando contra unos motores de una envasadora de dulce de leche  que me tiene renegando 

si quieren fotos del motor, tengo fotos y videos jejeje, tenia 15 años cuando lo presente, hace un año

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

dale, seguro que es interesante, y contanos que es lo que tenia de diferente de los comunes.

saludos


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

MOTOR DE AIRE, creo que es lo diferente.

Lamentablemente en este mundo de las invensiones, sino te apuras, no seras el unico al que se le ocurran, hace 9 años habia pensado en usar elevadores magneticos, y hace unos 4 años vi que en Japon apenas los estaban desarrollando, bueno digo era un niño cuando lo pense, aunque no me justifico, jaja.

pero sin dinero y el que tomaran como tonto pues lo desaniman a uno para continuar.

ahora aunqueme digan que me equivoco le sigo y demostrar que tengo la razon y sino almenos lo intente.

saludos y exitos en sus proyectos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

ese es un video del motor andando 

YouTube - 21 08 08 0107

aca unas fotitos 

YouTube - lester1

tiene bastante polenta, y tiene , alrededor de 100cc con 100lbs de presion salio algo asi como 100kg de fuerza, pero despues no le di mas bola, sino hoy lo podria haber electronizado pero bue 

saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

no se rian del ruido, era muy bajo , con un silenciador que le invente despues, algo asi como 35 db medido adentro de mi pieza, a las 5 de la mañana , todo en silencio jajaja

ahora quiero presentar otra cosa que ya se van a enterar cuando sea el tiempo devido

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 25, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> yo , por mi parte, tenia una idea hace bastante, la llegue a hacer, el motorcito de aire , mi idea  era crear una adaptacion a los sistemas actuales, pero bue, cuando fuimos a la expocision, todos muy contentos, pero por equivocarnos en la letra del informe, bue, nos hicieron la vista gorda y nos dieron un puntaje bajisimo, y si, era lo unico que andava, despues de eso me quede sin ganas de seguir metido en eso



Desafortunadamente nunca sabes cuando va a pegar un invento.... tu motor se me hace muy buena idea pero tal vez no exista mercado para ella.... y esto se ve muy seguido, simplemente algo es tan novedoso que no pega por que nadie lo entiende, ejemplos? el sistema operativo grafico y el raton fueron inventados en los 70s... tomo 10 años adaptar la idea a las computadoras modernas, es bien sabido que Edison no invento el foco electrico, pero si tuvo la genialidad de crear todo el sistema electrico que conocemos actualmente (formas de distribucion de la electricidad, medidores electricos, generadores y dispositivos de seguridad), solo que la corriente continua perdio en la batalla de las corrientes contra la corriente alterna de Tesla


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2009)

comprendi, hoy dia se vende en carrefour y otras tiendas el compresor para el taller y toda una gama de accesoriso para usar como fuente de energia el aire comprimido.
ya que al parecer es muy limpio y eficiente .
taladro de golpe neumatico.
lavadora
para pintar
tornitos
etc. etc

pero si, al tema, uno anda por ahi iluso con una idea y ..........al pedo parece.......les contare una cosa, hace tiempo en una exposicion de cosas de electricidad estaba con unos colegas, y uno que es bastante caradura se acerco a un estand de ABB creo que era, y se puso a hablar con uno de los de ahi.
y no me acuerdo de que tema era el le decia que en su empresa estaban desarrollando no se que (verso, mentira) y el de ABB reinteresado escuchaba .

La verdad, que nosotros somos pelotudos, somos buenos tipos que somos pelotudos ingenuos al querer hacer cosas y tratar de que funcionen.
por que si TU haces algo te agarraras de ese algo, sera como tu hijo , y trataras de que funcione y tendras la ilusion de que te lo compraran.
pero la realidad es que hay toda una gama de gente que es mas lista, son vivos que no tienen ningun hijo, solo estan buscando ideas, gente que va a preguntar, que trata de que les expliques, las empresas lo hacen , nunca vieron esos concursos de ideas, para universitarios ........el ganador se gana una notebook (que se la metan en el culo) , y todos los demas una palmadita + mencion .
asi los jovenes van felices a presentar su proyecto  y sin saber se lo estan entregando a las empresas , las cuales los toman, los modifican un poquito y al año los patentan y comercializan.

un tema muy de mierda, yo no vi la pelicula que puse , me la conto un amigo y paso, la verdad me amarga. 

fijate que es ......
mira esto que pongo ahora y editado por que no quiero que genere una discusion, es un problema en verdad de todos, de toda la gente .
cuando uno hace algo hay otros que quieren sacar provecho , pero la gente comun como vos y yo tambien somos tramposos, un problemilla del ser humano.
alguna vez yo he puesto en otros foros cosas interesantes, y sabes que respuesta tuve ?
de donde lo sacaste ? seguro que de la red! como descalificando el trabajo o la idea, siempre hay gente que es jodida.
he visto que por ejemplo en el foro han hecho un temporizador doble con 4541......y yo analizandolo  un rato (nunca lo use)  vi que se puede hacer con uno solo , y 2 tiempos diferentes, mucho mas chico.
o conceptos teoricos que luego te tiran mierda, no en este foro, me ha pasado en otros lados y en la vida personal, o lo mas tipico , que ayudas a un colega y luego te traiciona, eso es retipico.
asi cada vez uno se vuelve mas aislado , mas cerrado y de compartir menos.
Terminas pensando que pones cosas en el foro para ayudar a uno que es buena onda pero lo leen todos , incluso el que te cago hace un año o el vecino que e smala gente y al cual tu no ayudarias.
pero como te digo es un problema del ser humano , no solo las grandes empresas son sinverguenzas.
hace poco un amigo.....¿¿amigo?  de la secundaria , de hace mas de 30 años .....y le fui a dar una mano y , ni te cuento una actitud que hoy no comprendo , obvio que ya no quiero saber mas nada con el .
pero ahora rebobinando siempre venia a consultarme cosas , a ver que me sacaba .
y cuando le pido una mano ........mierda.
en este caso ni le pedi una mano.

es muy lamentable, no se donde andariamos si fuesemos mas correctos, justos, amables , respetuosos, honestos , TODOS , desde el presidente hasta el vago de la calle.......(seguro que no habria vagos en la calle), estoy seguro que todos viviriamso mejor.
pero es la ley de la jungla , y en esa ley o te adaptas o te roban la comida...............y el sueño .


saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero es la ley de la jungla , y en esa ley o te adaptas o te roban la comida...............y el sueño .
> 
> 
> saludos



es una sociedad de mierda, cada ves se le presta menos atensión a todo, fijate, la falta de respeto que se le tiene a los abuelos, yo la verdad no lo puedo creer, y yo que soy chico , tengo 16 años, pero nunca le ivas a faltar el respeto a tus abuelos, ni a tus viejos, alguna pelea con tus viejos ovio, pero ahora , en el entorno general es una falta de respeto entre todas  las personas

no te podes aliar con nadie, se repite la ley del dragon con colitis, ( se me ocurrio por esto mismo) si no te queman te cagan

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2010)

como corresponde antes de abrir un nuevo tema busque en el buscador.
y justo quien habia iniciado uno similar 

bueno, les cuento:
hoy me subo al colectivo y aparece un vendedor ambulante, vendia peliculas, antes contaba que vendia musica que bajaba de la web "*asi me gano la vida"* .
vendia entre otras la pelicula "el secreto de sus ojos" *"como gano el premio la sigo vendiendo, me esta dando de comer " .*
en engrita pongo sus palabras.

hace un tiempo algo parecido en un videoclub trucho.

pero ......cual es el tema ???? 
el tema es que se vuelve habito, ya la gent elo habla como algo comun, asi me gano la vida, hast adecia el muy caradura:
*yo las bajo de la web y las arreglo, les doy color y le mejoro la voz* ( debe tener un estudio de grabacion y edicion  ) .
la mentira se vuelve habito y las acciones se hacen costumbre.

pero les contare otra que hace mucho me paso:
una muje rme contaba que no plantaba mas nada en el fondo de su casa, por que cuando plantaba algo o criaba algo (vivia en provincia y tenia terreno) siempre le robaban y le destruian por la noche lso vagos, vecinos casi.
asi que dejo de hacerlo.
cuando el señor que en su pequeño laboratorio esta investigando para curar una enfermedad, o un mejor cultivo , o LO QUE SEA y se canse de que cada tanto entren por la noche a robarle, y no solo robarle, por que como esa gente que entra por al noche son UNA MANGA DE BASURA IGNORANTE y no saben distinguir ni siquiera lo que hay ahi , como no encuentran ni un MP4 ni una bolsa que diga ."drogas" ni dinero lo que hacen es ROMPER TODO , solo por que estan aburridos , entonces un dia ese señor dice:
me voy a otro pais.
o dice:
no hago mas nada .

y asi sus hermanos y sus vecinos se quedan sin lo que el pudo haber inventado.


imaginen una sociedad asi, en la que es costumbre ya decir :
*"es mio , por que lo encontre "* (en el bolsillo de otro ) .
o *"estoy trabajando "* cuando lo que hace es salir a robar.
pues bien, eso ya existe.
ahora cuando la cantidad de gente sea suficiente (y a eso vamos por que cuando uno se cansa d eser victima baja los brazos) tendremso una sociedad de vagos, de gente que solo se sienta a esperar una oportunidad, a que a otro se le caiga algo para ir a quitarselo, o a que el vecino cierre y se vaya a pasear asi podemos entrar a robarle.

se que es tentador hacer lo que se suele hacer:
convencernos de que es free, o de que tenemos derecho shock: ) ....no se por que .
internet ayuida en eso.
nos llenamso de excusas (aqui lo he leido) , como que las discograficas cobran caro, o que .no se , cualquier excusa, copiar el soft de otro o que el dueño ya es rico.
pero esas excusas las usamso para ROBAR, por que no las usamos , por ejemplo ya que bill gates es tan rico para juntarnos varios que sepan computacion y desarrollar un programa como windows.
a ver :
100 programadores si desarrollan un soft bueno y ganan , digamos 100 millones de dolares seria 1 millon para cada uno , no ??
es buena $$$$$
y 100 programadores son muchos.
asi que .....por que no lo hacen ???
si bill gates gana muchisimo mas .

por que es dificil, todo , son muchisimas cosas.
es mas facil robar y luego poner excusas.

yo ya lo veia viendo en cosas cotidianas, hoy quise escribirlo.
pero les aserguro que la gente que se llena la boca de excusas se condena a si misma, y a los que tiene cerca y terminan igual.

el ser humano necesita un esquema de trabajo, trabajo real , hacer cosas, sino trminaran siendo un pueblo de mierda, de vagos inutiles .
sin un esquema de trabajo y respeto se condenan a si mismos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 15, 2010)

Robar sería algo como quitarle un diskette al programador o llevarse el disco duro de su computadora. No que un amigo copie un diskette y me regale la copia.
Si mi amigo no tiene derecho de copiar su propio diskette y regalarme una copia es que el diskette en realidad no le pertenece (como es el caso del software privativo).


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Pero... ¿De que se trata esto?. ¿Acabar con el robo de software y demás? Bien sabemos que es algo imposible de hacer. Simplemente es algo muy mucho más grande que las asociaciones y grupos que tratan de evitarlo. Siempre de los siempres va a haber algo "pirata" sea lo que sea.

¿Como acabar con eso?... Tenemos la capacidad de hacerlo... Si, No? ¿podremos hacerlo en el futuro? Si no lo podemos hacer ahora.


----------



## asherar (Mar 25, 2010)

Entonces:

¿ se puede o no se puede hacer algo en forma privada que sea redituable ? 

¿ Se puede o no se puede tener socios ? 

¿ Y empleados tampoco ? 

Hubieran avisado antes !!!! :enfadado:

...

Ver esto desde las estadísticas lleva a la interpretación que contaba fernandob.  
Yo que que es equivocada porque no creo en causas ocultas o misteriosas. 
Lo más probable es que a ese 90% que fracasó le haya faltado alguna de 
estas cosas:
- asesoramiento administrativo y/o legal,
 - suficiente espalda financiera, 
- capacidad comercial,
 - verdadera convicción. 

Para suplir las tres primeras se inventaron las incubadoras de empresas, 
en EEUU, allá por la crisis de 1930.

Edit: 
Claro que todo es discutible. 
En un sistema finito (en $), si algunos ganan otros deben perder, 
Para que haya unos pocos que ganan muchos $$$, debe haber muchos individuos más que pierdan algo, aunque sea pocos $$$. 
La propaganda del sistema capitalista, según la cual cualquiera puede hacerse 
millonario, temina poniendo a todos esos "emprendedores" en las fauces de 
esos otros pocos "exitosos". 
Lo tentador es que, como en la lotería, todo el que juega cree que *él* es el que va a ganar. 

Realmente es admirable la actitud de las personas que abren un negocio a la calle, 
digamos una boutique. De entrada nomás arrancan invirtiendo un montón y pagando 
impuestos sin haber vendido un solo soquete. 
Y si después no les entra nadie al negocio ? 

A eso llamo verdadera convicción ... ! 

Me resultó interesante  esta historia.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2010)

esto lo respondi en otro tema, pero busque otro donde era el lugar mas correcto, si bien aca se refire a patentes , es a EL DERECHO DE LAS PERSONAS.

Iniciado por.............

 
No estoy de acuerdo con la pirateria ni la quiero fomentar pero creo que el conocimeiento debe ser libre y compartidouna pagina que tal vez ya conocen si no busquenla es algo asi como pura y no debe ser solo para los que tienen el dinero...​
ah.....el eterno planteo.
pero si uno observa al ser humano vera que es muy diverso y muchos tienen la costumbre de :
con la excusa de otro tema querer sacar ventaja egoista.
pues bien, la realidad es que NADA es libre.
y hasta muchas veces NO DEBERIA ser libre.
el termino "deberia ser libre" es un termino muy hipie y alegre pero poco pensado.

hay gente que es abusadora, esclaviza, pues bien hay que rromper con eso: LIBERTAD.
y cuando tenemso la libertad hay gente que se aprovecha de eso para una nueva forma de abuso.
aca en argentina hay un dicho que muestra la infinita capacidad d eel ser humano de hacer trampa y de siempre querer sacar provecho para su beneficio (perjudicando a lso demas):
"hecha la ley  hecha la trampa " 


y de nuevo voy a la diversidad humana:
desde niños gorditos hasta flacos a punto de morir de hambre.
desde estudiosos hasta vagos.

libre ???
si, vale, y con esa excusa toda la investigacion cientifica de 2 investigadores va a un grupo de militares con dinero a darle el peor uso.

libre ???
si, vale asi mientras tu estudias y te rompes el lomo haciendo el TP en el cole esos 2 atorrantes que solo estan en el colegio por que sus padres los obligan se apropian de tu trabajo para su beneficio.

libertad!!!! divino tesoro.
todos la saben usar ??
todos la merecen ??

incluso hay gente extrema en hipocrita que pone como excusa a victimas para lograr lus objetivos egoistas ysucios.


no cmprendo hoy dia , con toda la info que YA HAY LIBRE pero siempre hay gente que QUIERE MAS, justo lo que tu tienes en el bolsillo, justo eso que te costo trabajo conseguir...... lo quieren.
eres malo por no compartirlo.
malo y malo.
por que el conocimiento es libre.
pero........
la verdad es que el conocimiento es libre, si, y la info esta ahi, SOLO TIENES QUE GANARTELO, DESCUBRIENDOLO , ESTUDIANDO .

hay getne que lo que quiere es que le hagan la tarea.
hay gente que quiere lo de lso demas.
que creen que lso demas tienen la obligacion de hacer la tarea por ellos.

se ve mucho en politicos, periodistas, manipuladores en general.

y no es asi.


----------



## asherar (Abr 28, 2010)

Uno muchas veces escucha decir que para patentar algo se lo debe hacer en, ... 
bueno, ya saben.
Estaba leyendo una historia de Tesla, sobre uno de sus inventos. Era algo simple, 
para variar. La cosa que luego de patentarlo se recorrió unas cuantas empresas 
de las grandes, y también las fuerzas armadas, y ninguno le llevaba el apunte. 
Resulta que pasados unos años, *cuando los derechos de patente habían vencido *
empezó a ver que algunas de las empresas que no le habían dado bolilla, tenían 
un modelo demasiado parecido a su invento. 

He, he, ... con el país del norte. 

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2010)

Interesante tema... me llamó la atención esa pregunta _¿cómo llegar a ser millonario...?_


Creo que la respuesta es simple, se necesitan sólo dos cosas:

1) Poseer algún tipo de destreza o habilidad superior a la del resto.

2) Algo de suerte.

Dos ejemplos: Supongamos un niño que nace con un coeficiente intelectual superior al del resto, pero en el seno de una familia o sociedad disfuncional, en el cual su talento se desperdicia... sufre muchos abusos desde pequeño... y se termina convirtiendo en delincuente. Un gran delincuente. Termina siendo asesinado o encarcelado.

Otro niño que nace con una habilidad innata para la música, y a alguien se le ocurre un día ponerlo frente a un piano (o a él solo se le ocurre plantarse frente a un piano, y el destino propicia este encuentro). Se descubre que tiene talento, y se le incentiva para que explote sus dotes. La historia recorre otro camino... se hace reconocido y a los 20 años es más famoso que Pinocho...


Lo normal (o sea, lo que está dentro de la norma) es que la gente tenga niveles de habilidad más o menos parecidos... lo que termina convirtiendo a la persona común en clase media trabajadora, y lo único que diferencia su capacidad de obtener más o menos ingresos es el nivel de estudios que adquieren.


Nadie que se termina volviendo millonario (sin ganarse la lotería) es un tonto. Y todos los que se han vuelto millonarios han vivido una experiencia en algún momento de sus vidas que hizo que su destino tomara otro rumbo (algo así como el día cero... el que marca el antes y el después).


Para tener una idea, simplemente hay que activar el olfato detector de problemas (no necesariamente problemas complejos... muchos grandes inventos aparencen cuando a alguien se le ocurre darle solución a un problema cotidiano, de una forma más o menos simple...) y tratar de darles una solución. Muchas ideas nacen en el seno de la flojera. A alguien le aburría tener que estar cargando o arrastrando cosas pesadas de un lugar a otro, y un dia se dió cuenta que algo redondo rodaba fácilmente por una superficie (el dia cero) ... e inventó la rueda.


----------



## sergio (Ene 8, 2012)

hola espero que esten todos bien y que este año que empieza sea bueno para todos en lo laboral y en lo familiar . les explico tengo una mejora ambiental para las labadoras automaticas con la cual se podria ahorrar un 40 porciento del agua que utiliza cada casa con hacer esta mejora en la labadora como podria patentarla .. de echo hay que agregarle una pieza mas a la labadora para esto y tendria que hacerse en la fabrica de antemano gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2012)

preguntale a los chinos que copian todo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
la verdad no se si se pueda ganar mucho dinero con alguna patente,tendría que ser muy buenaza ,
ya averiguaste si tu idea no esta ya patentada?de todas maneras te deseo mucha suerte ,no se como se patenta una idea


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.inapi.cl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=5&lang=es

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## powerful (Ene 9, 2012)

Hace un par de semanas los chinos sacaron un detergente que se le echaba a las ropas de algodon previamente humedecida ,....se les seca al sol y los ultravioletas las limpiaban y deorizaban,....no se si es cierto pero..... como te aconseja el-rey-julien averigua si ya está patentada.


----------



## sergio (Ene 9, 2012)

no se como averiguar si esta patentada .ahora les
 aseguro que si estubiera ya abrian fabricado una lavadora asi. gracias por los comentarios recien hoy me pude registrar por el tema de la pregunta tecnica no me podia registra no me acordaba y lo estaba sacando por medio de pitagoras estaba clarito cuac ja ja ja



quede clarito con la direccion que me dio el aficionado .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

Hay dos tipos de patentes. más o menos la del modelo y la de utilidad.
La de modelo es poco o nada conveniente, si cambian algo ya no es el mismo modelo.
La de utilidad si pero es bastante complicado conseguirla
Además tendrás que considerar los gastos de mantenimiento y defensa de la patente.
Puede ser un negocio pero no es sencillo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2012)

sergio dijo:


> hola espero que esten todos bien y que este año que empieza sea bueno para todos en lo laboral y en lo familiar . les explico tengo una mejora ambiental para las lavadoras automaticas con la cual se podria ahorrar un 40 porciento del agua que utiliza cada casa con hacer esta mejora en la lavadora como podria patentarla .. de echo hay que agregarle una pieza mas a la lavadora para esto y tendria que hacerse en la fabrica de antemano gracias


 
mira, te voy a contar unas cuantas cosas, que medio ya se han puesto:

1 -- vivir en esta sociedad es una lucha, una pelea de animales.
incluso a una gran empresa, gigante el proteger , el hacer valer sus derechos le cuesta un triunfo.
fijate vos con lso celulares, saca una gran empresa un modelo y a la semana ya esta inundado de el mismo modelo chino.
es imposible evitarlo.
entonces, si vos sos solo , veras que la cosa no es preguntar como quien pregunta donde queda la parada de tal autobus.
no es tan simple, ni tan factible.
la respuesta como la accion no es algo que simplemente existe.

2 -- no se que edad tenes pero LA EDUCACION es algo fundamental en la vida, el como uno escribe por ejemplo , si llegases a una reunion de gente de una empresa y escribis laBadora se miraran entre ellos y se reiran.

3 -- si tuviste esa idea y sos joven , debes confiar en ti mismo y saber que tendras muchas ideas mas en el futuro, obsesionarte con eso solo te traera problemas, al parecer desconoces absolutamente como funciona el mundo , ESTUDIA, elegi vos que , ESTUDIA y aprovecha tus estudios .

Por que el mundo es eso:
el aprovechar las cosas que uno sabe, si vos sabes de algo sabras manejarte, TE EQUIVOCAS ROTUNDAMENTE SI CREES que descubriste la polvoira o algo magico, con la tecnologia que hay hoy dia estoy seguro que eso que segun vos es tu invento ya otros lo saben , pero sabes que es lo mas importante ??? 
lo mas valioso ?? 
la marca,.
la emrpesa que hace publicidad.
el poder.
una empresa grande vendera miles y miles de lavadoras que funcionan mediocremente , pero son lindas a al vista y las anuncia una hermosa mujer en la TV .

CENTRATE EN EL MUNDO , donde estas parado, asi no te cagas la vida frustrandote.

4 -- ESTAS SEGURO ???? digo, aca han venido personas que han hecho grandes descubrimientos con la energia , por ejemplo, pibes o señores que han tenido la magnifica idea de entrelazar a un motor electrico con un alternador y asi lograr energia gratis.
Disculpa, no soy despectivo, pero es asi .
tambien mencionaron esa canilla que ahorra agua , por que larga el chorro con burbujas.........
en fin.
solo digo que cuando uno empeiza a descubrir el mundo SIN base teorica real , todo es posible.

lo armaste ?? lo probaste ??? 

5 -- RECORDA LO QUE TE DIGO:
Dedica tu vida a seguir, no te obsesiones con una cosa, segui.
pero aprendiendo en donde corresponde.

Por que no pones algunso de tus datos, que edad tenes , estudios, de donde sos , etc.



averigua en esa pagina web:
1 -- ellos te dan una patente para chile o para el mundo ??? 
veras que tenes que pagar por cada pais o zona que quieras patentar.
2 -- ellos te defienden con sus abogados o sos vos el que tendra que pagar a abogados en el mundo para defenderte ???? ellos solo dan fe de que vos fuiste el primero que lo patento .
3 -- las empresas pueden, una vez que publicaste la patente estudiarla y modificarla lo suficiente como para decir que lo que ellos hacen ES DISTINTO y con eso te pasan por alto y tu patente , te la guardas en el cu...arto de los recuerdos .

ya te dije:
estas peleando contra la especie mas inteligente , astuta y tramposa de la creacion (o evolucion , segun tu yeite ) .

haceme caso:
dormi feliz.
estudia, y no te obsesiones



entra en el tema de "anecdotas de profesion" 
buscalo , asi se llama , leelo , veras como es la gente y como son las cosas.
por que son cosas reales y comunes.


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2012)

Lo que pasa fernandob, es que vos ya pasaste las 5 etapas de aceptación de la fatalidad

fuente

etapa 1, negación: 
"no es para tanto, tal vez ni siquiera sea arena movediza, esta noche con los muchachos nos vamos a reír mucho de esto (risa preocupada)"

etapa 2, ira: 
"ah m*erda, esto es perfecto, estúpida arena movediza, estúpida jungla, aahhhh! quiero morder a alguien en la cara! la p*ta madre, la p*ta madre, la p*ta madre!, aaahhhh! estúpida jungla! m*erda!

etapa 3, regateo: 
"estas ahí dios? soy yo, la jirafa. mira, si me dieras otra oportunidad en este asunto de la arena movediza.. te prometo, te juro... no voy a orinar mas sobre las criaturas mas bajas... tenemos un trato?

etapa 4, depresion:
"(llanto desconsolado)"

etapa 5, aceptación: 
"saben que? esto me parece bien, apuesto a que en el cielo uno tiene todas las hojas que pueda comer, y cada uno tiene su propia maquina de raspados.... si, llévame dulce muerte, espero tu abrazo de amor....( tac) uh, que? creo que llegue al fondo.... m*erda ¬¬"


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2012)

ale, vos sabes que estoy viviendo dentro de todo bien y tranquilo.
si , no te niego que aceptando cierta fatalidad de la vida.

el otro dia hablaba con mi madre y le decia que en este mundo tenes solo 2 opciones:
suponete que sos un arbol que ha vivido en el verano por años y años.
y de golpe se viene el invierno .
tenes 2 opciones:
o te adaptas
o pereces.

el verano es la infancia, la epoca de la inocencia.
pero llega un tiempo y lo he visto muchas veces , muchas que la gente se encuentra frente a la vida dandote una trompada.

las 2 personas que conoci que no cambiaron se murieron , ambos de cancer .

luego tuve amigos y conocidos, que cambiaron , para mal .
se adaptaron .
se convirtieron en cagadores.

yo observo al mundo y a la gente, trato de estudiarlos, aprender, de encontrar una filosofia.
NO quiero ser un cagador, ni un resentido.
ni tampoco quiero morirme (no sin antes estar con un par de hermosas modelitos ) 

yo no me engaño ni me caigo en arenas movedizas.
es mas, hace mucho que aprendi, muchisimo que hay 3 tipos de personas:
1 -- el mas tonto que no aprende ni de sus errores-
2 -- el normal tiurando a bueno que aprende de sus errores, y para eso hay que reconocerlos, que ya es un tema.
3 -- el mas piola , que no se cree superior a lso demas y es capaz de aprender de lso errores de los demas, que observa para aprender, no para llenarse de limitaciones sino para aprender.
y cuando digo que aprende de lso errores de lso demas no me refiero a que mira los errores de lso demas y eso lo usa de excusa para quedarse en su casa y no avanzxar en nada diciendo " ya otro lo intento y no se puede".
no .
me refiero a no hacer tonterias, y a planificar el camino mejor para si seguir avanzando.




PD: esa jirafa era una pesimista: 
encontro un arenero, solo que estaba mojado .


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

fer, vos necesitas ver esto varias veces ...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2012)

alejandro....................lo habia visto, es muy lindo .
pero es un dibujo.
la realidad se que tiene cosas hermosas, un hijo, un amor, incluso una brisa de aire y saber que estamso vivos.

pero en youtube , en la TV y en la calle, en la vida real ves realidades todos lso dias y no son muñequitos, son reales.

es mas, fijate que el tema este de esto de la ley SOPA que estamso tratando en el foro como muestra que el mundo , la gente .....es otra realidad.
no es buena voluntad.

hoy de nuevo veia , una pelicula.
que cabeza la mia, no la recuerdo .
pero de nuevo salio eso que alguna vez puse :
hay cosas que son ideales, leyes, normas, pero solo si TODOS las respetan.
sino no .
si todos andan en paz es lo ideal , pero si hay uno tirando tiros TODO se va a la miercoles.
o lo eliminas o se desestructura todo .
por que no podes andar por la vida feliz y bueno y cruzarte con un loco que te pega un tiro.
es por eso que en la vida todos tenemso que andar con cuidado y muchos se pasan de cuidado y se vuelven cagadores.

esos muñequitos en la realidad se encontraran con muchas cosas negativas, muchas que los apastaran.

mira, da para largo, es parte de un proceso quizas, parte de la evolucion, parte de la vida supongo.


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

Deci lo que quieras, tal vez tengas razón, pero también es cierto que 
mucha gente se deja llevar por creencias mucho menos comprobables que 
el idealismo que propuse ( y que según tu realismo-pesimismo basado en 
experiencias adversas que todos compartimos, parece una ingenuidad). 

No es ingenuo querer construir un mundo mejor, sí es ingenuo creer que se 
va a dar solo, o te lo va a regalar tu candidato cuando gane las elecciones.

Tampoco dejemos que la "realidad" nos anestesie.



fernandob dijo:


> hay cosas que son ideales, leyes, normas, pero solo si TODOS las respetan.
> sino no .
> si todos andan en paz es lo ideal , pero si hay uno tirando tiros TODO se va a la miercoles.
> o lo eliminas o se desestructura todo .
> ...



te sugiero que te mudes de barrio.

Una vez andando en taxi en Buenos Aires me puse a charlar con el conductor. 
El tipo renegaba de la cantidad de autos y que cada vez era más difícil andar por la ciudad. 
Yo en esa época vivía en Tandil, una ciudad del interior, y le sugerí que se mude al gran buenos aires, en "la provincia".
El tipo me respondió que ni loco se iba de capital. 
...
Si no cambiás el INPUT, el OUTPUT será siempre el mismo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> te sugiero que te mudes de barrio.
> 
> .


 
ya lo hice............de nuevo ???? 

y tenes razon en que no hay que vivir quejandose , yo no inicio (creo) quejas, solo comparto  o pongo comentarios.
algo que no me gusta es vivir con quejas o con cara de perro , ............puede que lo haga........no se ...........creo que menso que antes  ( huu... como seria antes entonces??  diras  ) .

pero trato de hacerme las csoas como quiero y estar tranquilo, y mas o menso lo manejo .
muchas cosas me han dado resultado.

pero para eso he tenido que vencer obstaculos, y es como yo digo la cosa.
ahora estoy mas tranquilo aceptando como es la cosa que antes, cuando era mas ingenuo Y ME CAGABAN .

no es cerrarse , para nada , pero tampoco abrirse de mas.........solo es saber como es el mundo .
y el mundo no es la pradera de la familia inghalls .... bueno, ahi tambien se cocian habas...... digamos que no es como la pradera de HEIDI .........bueno, ahi tampoco por que siempre tuve dudas con ese viejo verde de el abuelo, y ese otro pibe, ese pastorcito  que la perseguia a los saltos, .
digamos que el mundo no es un paraiso .
eso .


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola Muchachos.

Creo que se han salido del tema.
Tómenlo con calma.

Saludo para ambos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2012)

tenes razon elaficionado

alejandro: dejate de hacer lios


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2012)

Aclaro que con *fernandob* no tengo ningún problema, solo *creo *que a veces exagera, 
y por eso *creo* que malinterpreta las cosas.

Yo también he sido empleado, he hecho intentos de negocios, sociedades y patentes.
He vivido en tres ciudades, dos muy chicas y ahora en una capital.
En todos lados uno encuentra pequeñas o grandes mafias.
Pero esas mafias *no* te tienen en la mira, salvo que vos te pongas en el medio.

Un error es querer sobrevivir como individuo en un mundo de alianzas.
Hay que juntarse, encontrar formas de *cooperar*. Uno solo no llega muy lejos.
Pero para eso hay que poder *confiar*. 

Si pensas que todos te van a cagar siempre vas derechito a perder.
Nadie te caga si vos no lo permitís. 
Aprendé a confiar, a tolerar cosas y a poner límites. 
Fijate qué es lo que desea tu socio, y aprendé a ponerte en un punto tal que  
mientras él defiende sus intereses también te proteja a vos.
Es estrategia y diplomacia. Como en el matrimonio.
Ese es el otro error: esperar que todos respeten tus derechos por que sí.

Aprendé más sobre los aspectos comerciales y legales, y no te van a cagar.
No te metas dónde no sabés las reglas.
Mantenete bien informado, no por los noticieros, sino metiéndote entre los que saben 
del tema que a vos te interesa. 
*Trazate un plan basado en buena información*. 

Y, sí, es un laburo aparte. Vivir tranquilo tiene un precio. 
Si nó, no es querer vivir tranquilo, ... es querer vivir gratis.

No te mientas. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 23, 2012)

vos me extrañas...............me peleas por que tenes ganas de que nos juntemso un dia a tomar un cafecito.

pones como que hay 2 extremos y no es asi.
cada quien sabe o deberia saber de que es capaz y de que no .
hacer sociedades, crear una empresa , MANEJAR GENTE no es cosa facil, no es algo que solo se planifica y listo, hay que ser "especial".

mucha gente dice cuando ve algo "esto yo lo hago" , por que de afuera quizas parece facil.
pero luego la realidad muestra que no es tan asi.
lo primero que uno debe aprender es a reconocer las cosas reales, y luego planifica para realizar las cosas que si podra hacer.

te dare un ejemplo, pero tengo muchos:

cuando era pibe, unos 20 años mi mama trabajaba haciendo limpieza en una empresa, donde conocia bien al dueño, era una importadora , el tipo ese era buen tipo , pero medio ........ mujeriego /gil.
y asi lo cagaban.
cuando estaba en la mala ese señor le ofrecio a mi vieja el que yo me ponga de socio con el , a cambio mi madre deberia ayudarlo con sus ahorros , de su vida, una plata que queria usar para comprar su primer vivienda propia....
mi madre que lo conocia y yo era un mocoso , me dijo, ella queria , yo estaba sin trabajo .

le dije que no .
gracias a Dios tenia ya esa cultura, esa cabeza.
le dije a mi vieja que era un engaño, que jamas pondria en riesgo el fruto de lso ahorros de su vida y menso , mucho menos, el mayor motivo era que yo no sabia nad ade ese tema, de ese rubro, me olia ( de olor) muy feo, mucho a avivada.
ni me daria cuenta yo y esa $$ desapareceria, y como socio me la tendria que comer.
(socio en las buenas y en las malas) .

Gracias a Dios no agarro mi vieja.
y a ese tipo le fue mal, por su conducta.

con lso años vi que la gente es asi, cuando esta apretada cambia para mal, cada quien tira para su lado .
es una realidad.

decime ale:
¿ vos armaste tu empresa ??

encima, sos un vago, por que no venis un dia para mi zona asi charlamos un rato ........nunca venis


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> vos me extrañas...............me peleas por que tenes ganas de que nos juntemso un dia a tomar un cafecito.
> *Puede ser*
> 
> pones como que hay 2 extremos y no es asi.
> ...



No era mi intención hacerte doler, sino aclarar mi punto. 
Tampoco creo que mi historia importe mucho, aparte vos ya la conocés.

Saludos.

PD: Desde que me mudé lejos de la vecinita, vos tampoco venís mucho por estos lados


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2012)

Ah! Y no se preocupen que con fernandob pensamos distinto pero lo llevamos de lo más bien.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> encima, sos un vago, por que no venis un dia para mi zona asi charlamos un rato ........nunca venis


 
cuando escribi esto ME ESTABA MIRANDO AL ESPEJO .....................

vos sabes que soy un vago, en verdad, falta de tiempo........bah.. una mezcla de ambas .

este tema, incluso en loq ue derivo es util creo yo para todos, alejandro y yo no nos peleamos , pero tenemos diferencia de puntos de vista, que no pasan de ahi , por que no estamso casados, asi que cada quien camina por su lado .

muchos pibes creen que las cosas son blanco o negro y no es asi, o que pueden o no pueden hacer tal cosa.
yo ya tengo casi 50 años y presto atencion a la gente, he visto muchos negocios que les fue mal y perdieron todo , y siempre es por que creen que la cosa es soplar y hacer botellas.
pero hay que ser sincero con uno mismo , uno puede ver un video de un tipo escalando y si lo ves sentado en el sillon quizas te de valor y pienses :
es una tonteria........ pero no lo es .
çte estas engañando .
tus dedos flojos, tu panza que guarda 40 kilos de reserva y la falta de conocimiento hacen que sea muy pero muy digficil para uno .
auqnue parezca facil.

es como cuando uno que nada en la pileta ve un rio y dice:
"esto lo cruzo de 4 brazadas" 
y en ese rio se murieron muchos.


LA REALIDAD es que hay gente y gente, no somos todos iguales, hay gente que solo sirve por su caracter, educacion, experiencia o lo que sea para ser empleados, sin faltarle el respeto a eso, pero quiero decir que sirven para eso.
no para hacer algo propio, y bancarse todas las cosas que conlleva.
hay gente que la pelea solo por su cuenta, como yo , no es que uno sea mejor que el otro .
y hay gente que es capaz de montar una empresa , que es distinto a trabajar solo.
me refiero a arriesgar capital , duro, a tener empleados c, con lo que eso conlleva, a saber hacer como vos decis uniones con otros (socio ) .

no cualquiera sirve para cualquier cosa. es un error pensar eso .

yo no me creo pesimista, no , creo ser observador, y aprender de lo que veo .

y referente a lo que siempre quedo como ...........un pesimista con la gente , no es asi, en mi trabajo hace mucho tome un ejemplo, en el trato con la gente, no soy ni confiado ni ....... bueno, desconfiado si , pero lo disimulo.
vieron hoy justo me acordaba, con eso de los cheques voladores de el socio o no se que de moria casan (si alguien tiene un enlace que lo ponga) .
a mi me paso, hace años con otro, pero es el mismo sistema.
pero no me quiero desviar.
la cosa es asi:
como manejarse con la gente , me refiero hasta que ya CONOZCAS BIEN a el cliente o socio o lo que sea.

*como en la caja de el supermercado , asi:*

queres algo ?? anda y tomalo, y luego pasa por la caja.
asi de simple.

pero hay gente que es viva y da para problemas, por eso es que se hace en lso supermercados grandes esa formalidad y esa separacion de personal.

en otra epoca cuando habia almacenes pequeños a veces algun vecino tomaba cosas de el almacen y decia "che, luego te lo pago ".
y algunos de eoss luego no pagaban .
por eso se creo el cartelito de :
" hoy no se fuia , y mañana tampoco " o el de 
" solo fiamos a mayores de 100 años acompañados de su padre" 

si en un supermercado gande vos entras y llenas el changuito y cuando queres salir en vez de pasar por la caja apuntas a irte sin pagar y decis :
" che , loco , soy amigo de el dueño !!!!! el sabado cuando voy a comer a su casa le pago " 
sabes que te dicen ??
nada 
te agarran lso de seguridad de las pestañas y te meten adentro y no te dejan llevarte nada .

que es estas cosas ??
RESPETO .
y asi me manejo yo.
cuando voy a un cliente ni tengo confianza ni lo trato como a un delincuente.
tengo des-conocimiento , por que no lo conozco, (digan desconfianza si quieren ) .
entonces soy formal, y correcto .
y el DEBE SER IGUAL .
sino .............que le haga el trabajo su abuela.
ni yo me trato de hacer el vivo ni dejo que el lo intente.

eso es para cuando hay confianza , quien sea joven y lea esto puede darse una vuelta por :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/anecdotas-profesion-13259/index42.html

ahi vera un poco algunas anecdotas.

y volviendo al tema ORIGINAL DE ESTE POST:
si uno va a querer hacer uan empresa, o va a querer hacer una creacion que considere que vale la pena una patente, o que cree que se va allenar de plata como bill gates recuerde una cosa:
ES UN TRABAJO .
proteger algo ES UN TRABAJO.
hacer tu empresa ES UN TRABAJO.

quiero decir que si vos no sabes nada d e electronica no podras diseñar nada.
si no sabes de medicina o biologia no podras diseñar o crear nada de eso .
si no estudiaste arquitectura no podras hacere un edificio.
pues que hay carreras para el tema de leyes, de derecho, tambien la hay de manejo de empresas y muchas mas cosas como manejo de personal y de nuevo leyes al respecto .
la calle, las empresas el comercio ES una selva.

si uno estudio computacion y dice que sabe hacer un windows .
o estudio electronica y dice que es capaz de hacer un MP3 .
y asi, solo por eso llega a la conclusion de que entonces sera millonario ..
o si lee el libro de harry potter y dice :
yo lo pude haber escrito, por que se me pudo haber ocurrido, por que no tiene nada que yo no sepa o no pueda pensar ...............y asi, solo por eso llega a la conclusion de que sera millonario o ed que hara algo similar........................


----------



## asherar (Ene 24, 2012)

Ayayayay! Fernando.
Vos y tu aprendizaje con la gente!

Tu caso me hace acordar al cuento del paisano
que iba de noche a caballo por la ruta. 
De repente se le aparecen dos luces de frente.
Entonces razonó:
una luz, una moto,... dos luces, dos motos, 
se mandó por el medio a fondo, 
...
y se hizo moco contra la parrilla del tractor.

Si las experiencias nuevas las analizás a partir de las conclusiones viejas, 
y no dejas espacio para el asombro, 
no vas a aprender nada nuevo realmente, 
solo comprobar tus propias predicciones. 

Saludos


----------

